# NBD! - Dingwall Afterburner Z series 5 String



## JamesMT (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey guys!

My Dingwall ABZ 5 string arrived this week! First, here are some pictures:



































































Specs:

Swamp Ash Body
3 Piece Canadian Maple Neck
Canadian Maple Board
Novax Fanned Fret System with Banjo Frets
Dingwall Passive Pickups
Hipshot tuners with extender key on the B string
Locking Jack
Strap Locks

This is a 2013 model ABZ 5 string natural finish Dingwall Bass.

This bass is just incredible! For starters, it's really light and makes playing an absolute joy. The fanned frets take about two minutes total playing time to get used to, after which you don't even notice the difference on your fingertips, however the tone says it all. Once plucked or slapped, the B string keep going, and going, and going until you tell it to stop! 

The extender key is perfect for me as I play in drop A tuning and I tune the same as my guitarists, just an octave lower. When dropped to A, the string is still as clear and tight as ever.

The finish on the body and neck is really well done. Really smooth and makes playing a breeze whilst still feeling as solid as ever.


Big thumbs up to Dingwall on this one!


----------



## reidartuv (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! Looks sick  HNBD! (first time writing HNBD for me at sevenstring )


----------



## Sean1242 (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my favorite Dingwall I've seen yet. HNBD!


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 21, 2013)

Playing live is great with it. It's so damn light! 

Great choice man.


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (Jul 21, 2013)

That is gorgeous, congrats mate!
Are those Warwick strings on it? Or the Dingwall ones?


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Jul 21, 2013)

omg, what a beast!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jul 22, 2013)

Can we hear it??

Congrats!!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice!!! Congrats, man!


----------



## JamesMT (Jul 22, 2013)

T-e-r-r-y said:


> That is gorgeous, congrats mate!
> Are those Warwick strings on it? Or the Dingwall ones?



The Dingwall ones !


----------



## JamesMT (Jul 22, 2013)

Despised_0515 said:


> Can we hear it??
> 
> Congrats!!



Hopefully soon yes!


----------



## Radau (Jul 22, 2013)

That is beautiful, man!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jul 22, 2013)

Question that has only just really hit me; Do you play with your thumb rested of the slanted pickup? Is it harder to get used to?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 22, 2013)

Jesus christ, that's hot. And the nit-picker in me is loving the simple 3-knob layout. Dear god, that thing is amazing!


----------



## JamesMT (Jul 22, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Question that has only just really hit me; Do you play with your thumb rested of the slanted pickup? Is it harder to get used to?



That was the only thing I had to get used to actually. It took a little while, but I don't notice it now.


----------



## Kroaton (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks really good, happy NGD. How much did it end up costing (with shipping)?


----------



## JamesMT (Dec 4, 2013)

And here's a video finally!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH-s3NwMhnI


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 5, 2013)

Bumping this because it's a DINGWALL, and I really, REALLY wanna try a fanned fret bass.


----------



## trayenshreds (Dec 5, 2013)

Dingwall's are awesome basses that my friend and I recently got turned on to via seeing Nolly from Periphery heavily using them. The fanned frets are such a cool concept, providing the extended scale at the low B string for extra clarity - even when down tuning to like A or G. I really want to try one of these. I feel personally playing the fanned frets would be the most odd adjustment to my muscle memory, but everyone who plays these basses said it was almost second nature to learn the fanned neck. Also having the lengths adjust per string must make for an overall exceptional playing experience.


----------



## patata (Dec 9, 2013)

....!
thanks man,really,thanks for giving me GAS,like I didn't have enough ....ing problems already.
Thanks,really!


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have transcended above and beyond the notion of GAS


----------



## darren (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic instruments. Congrats!


----------



## f2f4 (Dec 10, 2013)

So simple and so stunning. That's a beautiful instrument!


----------

